# How much time do you spend with your tiels?



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just curious how much time per day you spend with your birds, and do you do one on one every day or "group play"?


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Because I only have Finn, we spend alot of time together. Hes out of his cage 1-4 hours per week day and 3-6 hours on a weekend. Normally we have 1 on 1 atleast an hour, scritches, eating, playing together, ect. I try to get over anhour of interacting with him. But hes on my shoulder half of the time hes out so we are normally "touching". He is a needy tiel haha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Depends on the things I have going on during the day, like this morning I spent one on one time with Cinnamon and then Hopscotch. This afternoon I'll spend group time with them when I eat lunch, I'll bring them a plate and we'll all eat something together. I try to spend as much time every day with them as I can. Its easier for me because I don't have a job.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Somedays I dread bringing my food by Finn because he attacks it... I have to be in a sharing mood haha!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's why I make them their own plate, that way they won't go for my food just their's.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Smart, except my brat sits on my shoulders and ONLY likes what I have even though they are the same haha!!!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I work early mornings and im back for 10am then i spend all day with them till bedtime


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Depends on the things I have going on during the day, like this morning I spent one on one time with Cinnamon and then Hopscotch. This afternoon I'll spend group time with them when I eat lunch, I'll bring them a plate and we'll all eat something together. I try to spend as much time every day with them as I can. Its easier for me because I don't have a job.


Lucky you, Roxy! I wish I could spend all day at home with my fur and feather babies! That would be great!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its nice but I would love to start school too...need to get my career in gear lol.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Its nice but I would love to start school too...need to get my career in gear lol.


I do understand that. Too bad we cant just make a living taking care of our pets.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

I have Woodstock out of his cage all day when I'm home. He goes in and out of his enclosure and he always comes down during mealtimes, for head "scritches", and to hang out on the back of the couch. He loves to go into his "cave" (the soft blanket on the couch) while he gets his head scratched. He loves listening to music and whistling and talking throughout the day. Around 8PM I put him back into his enclosure as he gets fiesty at night. I cover him over and he softly chirps himself to sleep.


----------



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

When I'm home from university, Silas spends ALL DAY out of cage. I wake up in the morning and let him out, and then he accompanies me for whatever I need to do around the house. If I need him off my shoulder, he's out on the play gym. I spend a good 6-8 hours total with him daily when I'm home.

When I'm at school, he gets 3-4 hours of out-of-cage time interaction with my family when they're done work.

This morning, I had errands to run, and was babysitting my friends daughter, so I was out of the house. When I got home, Silas was sitting at the cage door making his "out" chirp (very distinguishable from everything else), once every 15 seconds or so until I let him out. My little brother (11 y/o) was sat on the couch, headphones in his ears blasting the music so that he'd drown out Silas' chirps.  Apparently he'd been calling the "out" chirp for about 2 hours.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm a stay at home mom. My husband works rotated shift hours so my birds and other animals are my only company most days. After I drive my daughter to school I let my tiels and budgies come out to play anywhere from an hour to two hours. I like to be within earshot or in the same room to make sure everyone is playing nice. 

I'll put them up and do other things in the back of house and then in the evenings I let my tiels and lovebirds come out to play together. The lovebirds go after the budgies so they can't all be out at the same time. Usually Moonshine and Martini, my tiels, will come to me for one on one lovins. 

Some days if I'm not going anywhere or doing anything much they come out to play much more.


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

So long as somebody is home Tito is out of his cage, so usually thats about 3 hours every day and probably six or more on weekends. 

A good deal of that time is spent with me on my shoulder as I potter around, often we practice his tricks, but a lot of the time he's out he is doing his own thing on his activity centre or walking around on the floor. He likes to spend an hour or so every evening on the carpet walking around under the table, we don't know what the appeal is but he loves it under there! Just walks around looking at the chair legs. He becomes very quiet and peaceful when he's under there!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I do understand that. Too bad we cant just make a living taking care of our pets.


I so wish that were possible. I'm putting a desk in their room and am going to study and do homework there to make up for the hours I'll be gone.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

At the moment Belinda-time is shared between the two tiels. I work two days a week and they share out of the cage time for about an hour in the morning, and 2-3 hours when I get home. On the days I'm not working, I might be doing uni work so I at least sit by one of them in their cage. When they're eventually together they'll get more out of cage time together, and the moment it's a juggling act. the boyfriend helps when he can, but he'll only spend time with Arnie because she's his "baby" and the new baby has bonded to me


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dave, Tito is so unique looking, and beautiful! Actually, All the tiels on here are beautiful! But I love Tito's coloring.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I currently don't have a job and Cindy is out of her cage all day so we spend a lot of time together. We spend time together when SHE wants though because she think's she's in charge. Although she probably is lol

I've been spending time with Mr. Bojangles (Budgie) also so lately been going back and forth. He stays out of his cage most of the day now too.


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

I work 4 days in the week. After I come home (and I am welcomed home everyday - SQUEEK!), I open their cages. (My tiels' wings are clipped). I might either put them on their playgym and they'll be entertaining and playing theirselves. Other things we like to do is shower together (lovin' it!), "help" do laundry and other chores, walking (or rather wiggling) around on the floor exploring everything in the house is pretty fun too. And ofcourse we love to sit on the cough together, watch tv and pig out lol. On days off we go for a walk or visit my mom who LOVES my tiels to bits  (I got my tiels when I still lived with my mom 4 years ago, we've been living on our own 1,5 years now!) Also, grandma loves it when we visit her in the elderly home. It's so cute, all the elderly people love them and they love showing off their beauty 

P.s: I noticed Tito - too! Gorgeous! What an unique bird


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow. It seems most of you have alot of time on your hands! I feel guilty alot, because I go to college, work, volunteer, and do research. AND I live alone. 

I try to wake up an hour early so I can talk to her before I'm off on my day, and come home during lunch. Sometimes I come home at 5pm, sometimes I come home at 8pm. Because of this, I do most of my studying at home, give Cookie old notes and have her rip them up while I read.

Friday evenings and Saterdays are Cookie days. I spend as much time as I can with her on weekends.  

My boyfriend gets annoyed at me because I have him sleep over at my place rather than me going to his place. I can't leave my baby! Plus she is so much cooler than a cat.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

since im starting work this wednesday and since i dont know my schedule yet, ive been limiting it to at least an hour a day group time during the week but they get the weekend long hours (min 4 hours) and they do get cuddles every day. but i dont know my schedule yet so ive been limiting it for now...


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

My time with the tiels varies. I work 50+ hours a week, and before that I worked and went to college full time. I'm also planning my wedding and wanting to pull my hair out from all the stress lol. Mornings I don't have much time, they're out for about 35 mins puttering around. Sometimes they play in front of the mirror, on the table, or on their playgym. In the evenings they're out for at least an hour, and on the weekends or my days off it's several hours at a stretch. They do different things; some days they stick to their playgym and shred stuff, other days they cuddle and preen with us on the couch for several hours.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Tiki is out of her cage (and usually right with me) pretty much any time I or my husband are home. She enjoys flying over and watching the guinea pigs. They're not as thrilled.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

my birds get 30 mins in the morning and 30-45 mins one on one time in the evenings on weekdays. On weekdays, they get more (time permitting) and will come out together too.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

As a new & enthusiastic teil owner (& semi retired), I spend one on one time with my boy Billie for a couple of hours each morning & afternoon. My dogs are NOT impressed LOL


----------



## Larakat (Feb 23, 2011)

I work out of my house so Stella and I are literally/physically together about 6 hours a day, the other 6 she's either with my husband or on one of her play gyms. 

I give her time outs in the cage for lunch and snack time.

seriously. 

Um. 

This reads like I don't have a life. :blink:

OMG 

I am not obsessed.
I am not obsessed.

lolz yes I am. :tiel6: 

But then again I obsess over my silky yorkie, Turner the same way.:blush::yes:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Um.
> 
> This reads like I don't have a life.
> 
> ...


That's not a bad thing...I promise it may sound bad but its not, it just means that your tiel and your dog are very very spoiled!


----------



## Larakat (Feb 23, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> That's not a bad thing...I promise it may sound bad but its not, it just means that your tiel and your dog are very very spoiled!


I appreciate that thought.
They are now my babies, since my babies moved out and got jobs and places to live and significant others...and don't answer my phone calls!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well i only have one class a day so basically subtract 3 hours for school a day and the rest aero gets to spend out of his cage. Plus I don't have much of a social life so he gets lots of time out on weekends too. my mom thinks I spend too much time with him


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

If l'm not running some errands, I spend all day with my tiels.
I'm on permanent disability leave from work. so l'm able to.


----------

